# Tips to conserve cannabis for long



## 4thstreet1 (Aug 12, 2016)

Its important to keep you medical marijuana preserved for as long as possible.
Here are awesome ways to store your cannabis so it stays fresh and fully effective.

*1.* Keep it cool
*2.* Keep the air out
*3.* Bring on the moisture.


----------



## Cannapoop (Jun 28, 2022)

The simplest way to keep your stash smell-proof is to make sure it's stored in a solid air-tight container with a sealable top. Some cannabis consumers also use large medicine bottles to keep their stash from stinking up their living space. Online retailers also offer a variety of odor-proof containers designed specifically for weed storage. Storing your stash in an opaque, sealed container in a relatively cool, dark place with minimal sunlight is your best bet for long-term storage with minimal degradation.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 28, 2022)

if stored properly , how long will cannabis keep before it looses its potency?


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 28, 2022)

When will the THCA self-convert into THC overtime without any heat being used to decarb it?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 28, 2022)

The original post is from 6 years ago. Do you have any bud from then?


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 28, 2022)

I've got hash a little older. The smell/taste goes way before the buzz does.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 28, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I've got hash a little older. The smell/taste goes way before the buzz does.


I have some old cannabutter made from my older weed(probably 2014-2018) that I mixed in with my original batch from 2012. My current batch of brownies from that butter still kicks pretty good. I have mimosa bud from 2019 that is nice. The buzz isn’t as uplifting as it was fresh. It is really mellow. I read that THC-A degrades to CBN somewhere which is probably why it is so mellow. Tastes nice too. I store in vacuum sealed mason jars with Boveda 62 packs in them. It definitely changes over time but if stored in the dark and at room temperature, it still does the trick. It may have been better to store it in the fridge but Mrs Fogey is tired of my hoarding stuff in there. Happy wife, happy life. Vintage hash must be a treat.


----------



## pute (Jun 28, 2022)

As far as flowers go I try and time it so by 6 months it is gone.  But I don't freeze it. It is stored in my dry cure tent about 60f.  It is in total darkness (except green) until smoked.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 28, 2022)

I have some bud stored in zip lock bags and frozen. I replace the air in the bags with water, so there's not much oxygen available to degrade the THCA. Not sure how it will work with weed, but I've stored fish this way that lasted for several years without going bad or getting freezer burned. My biggest concern is the trichomes falling off when it's thawed. I want to try it with uncured bud as well, thinking it might preserve more of the flavor.


----------

